# Problème précommande Ipod touch 5



## -0nline (4 Octobre 2012)

Je m'explique, ce lundi 1 octobre j'ai précommander l'ipod touch 5 Noir 32g sur l'apple store Belgique par virement. Une fois le virement effectué, l'argent est prélevé de mon compte. Jusque là tout va bien.

Hier L'état de commande est toujours en "Attente de paiement"
Aujourd'hui quand je vais dans "suivi de commande" un message apparait "Nous sommes désolés, une erreur est survenue avec votre demande. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement."

Je commence à me faire du soucis pour ma commande mais surtout pour mes sous qui ont été retiré de mon compte...

Merci d'avance


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

la meilleure solution à mes yeux est de téléphoner à l'assistance téléphone d'Apple : (32) 070 700 773.

badmonkeyman


----------

